# Calais ------ Lake Garda



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Anyone got recommendation for route Calais --- Lake Garda


----------



## 95409 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi we did this route last May.We went Belgium luxembourg (cheap diesel) then into France down past Metz and had overnight stop in the aire in Thann near Mulhouse.This is a fair old slog for one day so might pay to break it up.We then crossed into Switzerland at Basel and drove into Italy using st Gotard tunnel which is free!!! We then spent a night at Lake Como before the hellish journey on the motorway north of Milan.Be aware this road is terrible.
We arrived at Lake Garda the next afternoon.So all in all two stopovers en route but its still a long old drive down.

Enjoy 
Bradz


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wot no motorways?*

Hi
We are off to Lyon and wondered about pros and cons of avoiding motorways (Towing a Smart car) .ie. do do save the toll fees by Using less fuel and stopovers in a more direct route or is it worth a detour eg via Belgium and Luxembourg.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

TonyH said:


> Anyone got recommendation for route Calais --- Lake Garda


Hi Tony

Maybe you should have a browse through :: this forum :: - this is a frequent question.

Russell (Rapide561) is a frequent visitor to Garda, both in a motorhome and, before that, in a coach, and has a route he always recommends.

It's quite a long way - how much travelling do you want to do in a day? I've come back from Garda with one overnight stop, and went there (in a rather roundabout fashion) with two overnights.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think Russell Rapido touched on this subject in detail yesterday with full routes explained. I believe it is a commuter route for him. 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais to Garda*



Pusser said:


> I think Russell Rapido touched on this subject in detail yesterday with full routes explained. I believe it is a commuter route for him. 8)


Scheduled service starts soon, Pusser, do you want to be taken for a ride!!!!

Calais to Garda is a minimum of 740 miles - this is using Desenzano as your arrival point at Garda. There are many other routes available - toll free (majority of journey) and toll payable. A lot depends where abouts on the lake you are going to be based.

As I have to travel about 300 miles to get to Dover, I usually spend a night in the Calais area and the second night in the Alsace. This breaks the journey "roughly in two halves".

You may find your mileage is as high as 900 miles to your chosen resort.

Let me know where you are aiming to stay.

Russell


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Bessie 560

I have done that route a few times to the south coast. I have a 30' RV and personally would stick to the toll roads . I normally head for Reims and down that way which keeps you away from Paris.

The route to Garda was covered the other day and I would go Belgium - France ( or Lux ) -Swiss - Italy. Thats what I shall do this year to Garda / Venice.

Regards

Lampie


----------

